# Help - cancer diagnosis



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I am so very sorry. I don't know much about this but unfortunately there are people here who do. Hopefully they will see your post.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I'm very sorry. Unfortunately, our beloved Goldens are touched by this awful disease. I hope someone sees your post and can offer you come good advice. God Bless and Good Luck.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

It sounds like hemangio, which is unfortunately a very common cancer in Goldens. Some speculate that there is a familial tendency but I don't believe that has been proven. Late spays generally impact breast cancer or of course, uterine/ovarian cancer.

I am so sorry to hear of this diagnosis. I have never had to deal with this myself but I know we have several members who unfortunately have had to deal with this. Hopefully they will see this and be able to offer you some help.


----------



## New Golden Mom (Dec 17, 2008)

I am so sorry. We lost our girl to the same type of cancer in November....she had never been sick and suddenly went downhill very quickly..within 24 hours of showing signs of not being well, she was gone. I don't have any advice for you...just wanted you know you're not alone.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

So sorry to hear the diagnosis. Having lost a golden to Lymphoma a few years ago I can really feel your pain. Cancer is quite common in goldens as you are starting to learn.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

I too am sorry you are going through this. Here is a recent post that some of have talked about how fast this has happen to us as well.

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=49097

This is an all to common problem with our Goldens.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

I'm so sorry to hear of this diagnosis. Dogs can live fine without a spleen, but since the cancer has spread to the liver, surgery isn't a great option. My boy Gage died of hemangiosarcoma as well. Details of his case are in the thread Rob posted above. Cancer, especially hemangiosarcoma and lymphoma, takes so, so many of our beloved goldens. If your mom has access to an oncologist, it might be a good idea to take her dog there for an expert opinion and treatment options.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Laceys Mom,
I am sorry you are having to deal with this. I had a big, beautiful red boy who died at probably about 8 years old from liver cancer. I rescued him as an adult so I am not sure how old he was. I have another GoldenX rescue who is probably about 10. He is scheduled for a spleenectomy next week since we found tumors on his spleen. They were found during an ultrasound for an unrelated problem. I then had an ultrsound on his liver and heart to see if they had tumors and they don't so I am hoping we gain more time with the spleenectomy and everything goes well.:crossfing
I did not realize how prevalent cancer was in Goldens until now. I thought the first one was just a coincidence. The specialist I am taking my GoldenX to says Goldens are much more prone to cancer than other breeds - especially Hemagiosarcoma which may be what your girl has and may be what my GoldenX has. All I can tell you is enjoy the time you have together. Every moment counts right now - make the most of what time you have. I hope you get more time to make good memories. Enjoy every one of them! We never have enough time. 
My prayers are with you and your girl.


----------



## laceysmom82 (Jan 27, 2009)

Thank you so much for all your help and thoughts and prayers. I am going to read the thread someone posted. Unfortunately, it doesnt sound like there is much my mom can do at this stage (the cancer having spread to her liver). This just breaks my heart! So sudden! And like others said, I had no idea cancer was so common in goldens. I certainly am loving my pups extra special tonight, because it seems like bad things can happen in the blink of an eye. This is just so so hard.


----------



## Goldenrunt (Dec 8, 2008)

Is this HSA? Hemangiosarcoma?
- That is important to know. Are you going to do surgery?

Please let me know if I can post a yahoo forum for this type of cancer.
There are things on there that will educate you on every aspect of this disease, treatment, chemo, what to so if you decide no "treatment" etc


----------



## Goldenrunt (Dec 8, 2008)

yunnan baiyo
if you can find a holistic vet this will help stop the bleeding some what or the yahoo group will tell the brand they use to stop the bleeding


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

I lost our Petey to hemangiosarcoma. He was fine and then one day collapsed. His gums were white. We rushed him to the vet and he was bleeding internally from a ruptured mass on his spleen. He had surgery and there were no other apparent masses. He did well after his surgery but we lost him a week later. We also just lost his son Beau a week ago to cancer. His lungs were spotted with cancer cells. One day he was fine then he began coughing and went down hill. We let him go when his quality of life disappeared. He was 11 and Petey was 9 1/2. 
I am sorry you have to go through this. It is heart breaking and no words can describe it. Love him, enjoy him and take pictures and then let him go when you know the time is right.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I lost my golden girl, KayCee to cancer last Msy. She was 8 years, 9 months, 1 week old. The histopath report named it as a gastrointestioal stromal tumor, a kind my vcet had never seen in his 20 years. It was also in a place he had never seen a tumor--had apparetly started on her appendix and totally engulfed it and the large and small intestnes there. She had had an ultrasound about6 months before and there was nothing. Then this soft ball size tumor. 

I am so srry for you Mom. I know her heart is breaking. With KayCee, she was diagnosed on May 23, died on May 25, still in hospital, but with me there holding her.

Back in April '97 my old Irish Setter was diagnosed with bone cancer. We gav him 10 great weeks of eating what he wanted to eat, time fishing (every day), etc. We sent him to the bridge exactly 10 weeks after diagnosis at age 12 1/2. And that is the way to do things, make the most of what tie there is and hope for more--we had Boots several weeks longer than expected.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

I am so very sorry for the diagnosis of cancer in your Mom's dog. It is so hard, I lost my first Golden to cancer Feb 2007. It is so sad and its not fair, they are such special, sweet, loving dogs and they have to get this horrible disease. My prayers are with you all.


----------



## Sucker For Gold (Jan 13, 2009)

Goldenrunt said:


> Is this HSA? Hemangiosarcoma?
> - That is important to know. Are you going to do surgery?
> 
> Please let me know if I can post a yahoo forum for this type of cancer.
> There are things on there that will educate you on every aspect of this disease, treatment, chemo, what to so if you decide no "treatment" etc



Please post the link and if you can't post it here.....could you send it to me in a private message? We lost a German Shepherd to hemangio 9 years ago and just lost our golden to hemangio 2 weeks ago. We will be getting another golden in a month (can't live without a golden buddy) and this is one of those things we need to know as much about as we can.


----------



## Sucker For Gold (Jan 13, 2009)

Laceysmom,

I'm so sorry. We just went thru this with our golden. Hemangiosarcoma is a very agressive cancer. I wish there was something I could say to comfort you. I know there is not. There will probably still be good days and there will be bad. When you get a good day celebrate and cherish. When you get a bad day love and comfort. When it comes time (you will know) let go. Let us all know how things are going....this is a wonderful place for support while you go through this. You are in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Goldenrunt (Dec 8, 2008)

I didn't get an answer if I had permission to post this but I am also too knew to private message people so here it goes: -


http://pets.groups.yahoo.com/group/TheSumnerFoundation/

"The Sumner Foundation aims at raising awareness of hemangiosarcoma (a very deadly cancer in dogs, mainly Goldens and German Shepherds, which generally isn't diagnosed until the dog collapses or dies), as well as finding a cure or a way or giving dogs a fighting chance."


----------



## laceysmom82 (Jan 27, 2009)

Thanks goldenrut!

To be honest, my mom didnt tell me exactly what kind of cancer she has. I'll ask her when I talk to her again. But from what I've read the hemangiosarcoma sounds right.


----------



## Cheyenne's dad (Apr 14, 2008)

Yeah, it's a bummer: my guy was eight years old as well: check our my thread....and others.

Unfortunately, cancer is the number 1 killer of these guys.....

Tough call ahead.


----------

